# Cat Causes Gun To Go Off; Owner Shot In Leg



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

http://www.wyff4.com/news/29371953/detail.html


Cat Causes Gun To Go Off; Owner Shot In Leg

Kimberland Crump Wounded Below Knee





.32-caliber KelTec pistol
SPARTANBURG COUNTY, S.C. -- A man is recovering from a wound in his leg that he says happened when his cat caused a gun to fire, deputies said.
Deputies were called to Spartanburg Regional Medical Center where a man was being treated for a gunshot wound just below his left knee Saturday evening.
The man, Kimberland Crump, told deputies that he was getting out medication that he stores in a gun safe when his cat jumped onto the safe, knocking off a .32-caliber pistol that was on top of the safe.
Crump said when the pistol fell in the floor, it went off and shot him in the leg. He said he wasn’t sure if the bullet hit anything else in the home.
Investigators checked out Crump’s home and said everything indicated that the accident happened as he described.


Read more: http://www.wyff4.com/news/29371953/detail.html#ixzz1a3SLAYSH

*
sure sounds like *


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

That's what he gets for having a cat!!


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

PurpleNGold said:


> That's what he gets for having a cat!!



Or a leg, for that matter!


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

highly doubtful, guy was probably embarrassed about his accidental negligent discharge

anyone who has a kel tec knows how hard/long/bad that trigger is


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That would stink, I think I'd shoot the cat.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Just because it was a pick of a keltec doesn't mean anything... I'll try and call the police dept and see what the gun was. Keltec is crap, but even I dont believe the gun went off after falling...I'm not doubting the cat story I'm doubting it was a .32 keltec as indicated by the article's picture not in writing.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Take the shot, shoot the cat in self defense. It's the only sensible thing to do. Just saying.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

*Update....on cat shooter*

I just got off the phone with the Spartanville Sheriff's Office and they confirmed the weapon was indeed a .32 Keltec, however it was also confirmed that the man was a well known "Fu*&^%$ Idiot"

Basically, his story was good enough for the police, but I'm betting my money that the double-action Ket Tec did not go off when it fell off the safe. 

liar liar leg on fire!


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

That's one hell of a story from a "Fu *&^*# idiot" hahaha!!! So he shot himself in the leg, then blamed it on the cat... Like that's any better. What a loser


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

This guy keeps medication with his guns?


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Pensacolaw said:


> highly doubtful, guy was probably embarrassed about his accidental negligent discharge
> 
> anyone who has a kel tec knows how hard/long/bad that trigger is


Guy shot his self. lol
Unless somehow the trigger got pulled back but a drop dint do it. I throw mine around! JK. But have dropped and Im good.


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

5.5 Lb Trigger Pull
1 inch stroke
Could a cat do it???


NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

sj1 said:


> This guy keeps medication with his guns?


Who keeps presciptions in a safe? Dope dealers!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Miami Matt said:


> Who keeps presciptions in a safe? Dope dealers!



I KEEP MINE IN THE SAFE SO SOME OF MY DOPE DOING KIN CANT GET TO THEM:blink:


----------

